# Exit oppurtunities?



## JacenCaedus (Apr 8, 2020)

Not sure if this is the right thread for this subject, but last week I talked about enlisting or going officer as an Army Ranger. With that out the way I have another obstacle I'm thinking about. I'm an engineering student and was wondering what are my exit opportunities like after my career as a ranger (if I was to make it through rasp)?


----------



## Cookie_ (Apr 8, 2020)

JacenCaedus said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread for this subject, but last week I talked about enlisting or going officer as an Army Ranger. With that out the way I have another obstacle I'm thinking about. I'm an engineering student and was wondering what are my exit opportunities like after my career as a ranger (if I was to make it through rasp)?



Forest and trees man. You've got to, ya know, actually make it into the Army and become a Ranger before you start thinking about what to do after you exit.


----------



## Steve1839 (Apr 9, 2020)

Your cart is way ahead of the horse at this stage...that said, someone possessing the motivation and focus to make it through RASP has the tools necessary to achieve to the limits of their intellectual capabilities...it is very unlikely any skills one picks up serving as a Ranger (other than medics or communicators) will transfer directly into the world beyond the Army.  It is encumbent on the individual to communicate their skills to a prospective employer.  As far as becoming an officer goes, the same pretty much applies, although management experience might be a little easier for civilians to understand...


----------

